# Worn out meter stacks



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Was called out by the POCO to inspect this situation. The POCO wanted me to give them a shut down order to shut it down, thus turning off the power to 18 condo's.
The POCO put the rubber mat in front of the one piece to cover it as there is no covers or deadfronts. No clue where they are. The bottom of the meter stack has rotted completely off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> Was called out by the POCO to inspect this situation. The POCO wanted me to give them a shut down order to shut it down, thus turning off the power to 18 condo's.
> The POCO put the rubber mat in front of the one piece to cover it as there is no covers or deadfronts. No clue where they are. The bottom of the meter stack has rotted completely off.



Looks like a good money job coming up..:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks like a real mess there.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Rust is a given with Sylvania/Challenger gear. in the mid 1970's & earlier they would have been Zinsco.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep a true mess. This when I wish I was still in the field and not an inspector! 
Some lucky contractor is looking at a $20,000 job. It is getting replaced as the owners have 30 days to have new main disconnects / meter stacks inspected or they will be with out power.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Looks like a real mess there.


Looks like cash money to me. And a real mess. Kinda like wallpapered with money.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So the meter reader must be Stevie Wonder and never saw the bottom of the meter stack years ago..

Rust like that doesn't happen overnight and fade away over time.. the POCO should be grilling their employees over who dropped the ball on this.. :no:

You can't just send (18) families to the local shelter because NOW you realize there is a problem..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

B4T said:


> So the meter reader must be Stevie Wonder and never saw the bottom of the meter stack years ago..
> 
> Rust like that doesn't happen overnight and fade away over time.. the POCO should be grilling their employees over who dropped the ball on this.. :no:
> 
> You can't just send (18) families to the local shelter because NOW you realize there is a problem..


No one is going to a shelter. The owner has known it should be replaced for years and now the time has come to pay the piper. It is not the power company's responsibility to check for wear and tear on customer owned property, when a hazard is found they can make the decision to not allow power anymore to it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> No one is going to a shelter. The owner has known it should be replaced for years and now the time has come to pay the piper. It is not the power company's responsibility to check for wear and tear on customer owned property, when a hazard is found they can make the decision to not allow power anymore to it.


From the OP.. sure sounds like the POCO wants to shut down the service..

"_Was called out by the POCO to inspect this situation. The POCO wanted me to give them a shut down order to shut it down, thus turning off the power to 18 condo's_"


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Yep a true mess. This when I wish I was still in the field and not an inspector!
> Some lucky contractor is looking at a $20,000 job. It is getting replaced as the owners have 30 days to have new main disconnects / meter stacks inspected or they will be with out power.


You should really read all the way through. 30 days is plenty of time to get it fixed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> You should really read all the way through. 30 days is plenty of time to get it fixed.


I didn't see that post.. I was making my reply..


----------

